# Got one.



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Shot this guy last night. Not the big one I had been seeing, but he offered me a perfect 7 yard broadside shot and adrenaline took over! :wink: 
He made it only 30 yards from my stand.
I still have a rifle buck tag to use in a couple months so I'll be out there trying to get another one with my bow. :beer:
[siteimg]4911[/siteimg]


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice!! I would not have passed him up.
:beer:

Bob


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go man....

Now you can put me up where the big one comes out!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice buck Eric! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice buck Eric, would have been hard to pass that one up!!!! :beer:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

a night ago i passed one up about his size very tuff im kicking my self in the a$$ for not shooting him because the night befor i saw a really big one.... ahh o well im going out tonight....nice deer, job well done :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great buck! Your scouting paid off very well...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Good deal! 30 yards is all, what kind of broadhead?


 100 grain Thunderheads. 
Hit one lung and right through middle of the heart and nearly out the bottom. I was impressed.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> 100 grain Thunderheads.


Broadhead of a Champion :thumb:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

[xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great buck!

Good luck and get the big guy with the rifle.

Chuck


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Good job on a nice velvet buck! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hell yeah!!! You cant pass up a buck like that!!

Congrats Eric!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Great job!!! Don't forget to get your bonus doe tags!!


----------

